# OCed Phenom x6 1055T Voltages



## saurabh_1e (Dec 18, 2011)

You can see all the information in my signature and the attached image.

I have all the voltages on AUTO, the Vcore is ranging from 1.3 to 1.51v isn't 1.51v a little high.Should i set the Vcore to some 1.4 'ish.

Should there be a specific ratio b/w NB Freq and HT Link.
(I know HT link should not exceed NB Freq!!)

After overclocking my Ram timings have improved a lot and performance has risen significantly.
Earlier it was 1333Cas9-9-9-27 now it is 1333Cas7-7-7-20.
Will the tightened ram clocks will have negative impact on the life of Ram.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ are you using the stock cooler - then the temps of the cpu is just great even with OCed speed and a bit high voltage - generally 1.5V should be the max vcore limit for AMD PII and Athlon II cpus with good Air cooling - set the cpu vcore to 1.45v in bios and run OCCT 4.0 for 1 hour ( cpu test ) - it will check the stability of your OC and show the cpu temps in real time - keep an close eye on the temp and don't let go over 62c.

If your ram modules are running stable then there's nothing to worry about the timings - just enjoy the speed boost you've got


----------



## saurabh_1e (Dec 19, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ are you using the stock cooler - then the temps of the cpu is just great even with OCed speed and a bit high voltage - generally 1.5V should be the max vcore limit for AMD PII and Athlon II cpus with good Air cooling - set the cpu vcore to 1.45v in bios and run OCCT 4.0 for 1 hour ( cpu test ) - it will check the stability of your OC and show the cpu temps in real time - keep an close eye on the temp and don't let go over 62c.
> 
> If your ram modules are running stable then there's nothing to worry about the timings - just enjoy the speed boost you've got



Ya its on stock hsf. the temp never go above 55°c. i am little afraid to touch the vcore.

Changed a few settings now its on 3.6Ghz and NB Freq 2.6 and HT link on 2080. Temp are stable at max 55°c at max load ...Ran Intel burn test 25 times and got a average 68.5 gflops and peak 69 gflops.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ there will be no harm if you reduce the CPU vcore volt - at-best the system will get unstable and a couple of BSODs but that can be easily fixed by reverting back to auto settings - so try and see if at 1.450v or 1.475v vcore if your cpu remains stable or not - if they it's stable then you can try reducing cpu vcore more which will really come handy in the summer season


----------



## saurabh_1e (Dec 20, 2011)

K....will try that.......one more problem.....if i enable Amd cool and quiet than it bring's down the multiplier for cpu freq ......keeping multiplier for nb freq and ht link at 10x and 8x respectively .....and i get bsods after 10 mins of usage...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
OMG!!! read almost like 100 post on different site's saying overclocking on msi 890 with Thuban is a big no no. they have a big problem with vrm.Even now there site carries a warning regarding running heavy burn in tools on 890 mobos!!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2011)

if you are  facing stability issues with CnQ enabled with a OCed cpu then it's recommended to Disable CnQ using Bios settings to ensure proper stability


----------

